# Watchmen trailer!!!



## Karl Hungus (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.empireonline.com/video/watchmen/

Fuck me if that doesn't kick 18,000 tonnes of awesome!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 17, 2008)

The page cannot be found
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

blahblahblah


----------



## sakeido (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw this before the Dark Knight last night. It was pretty cool - but I don't know anything about the Watchmen!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

Being directed by the director of 300...that's disappointing to hear.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 17, 2008)

Bah, they took it down.

See if this'll work: Watchmen Trailer - Trailer Addict


----------



## UGH (Jul 17, 2008)

Alan Moore knows the score! We can thank V For Vendetta and it's success for bringing this about. I have the original 12 issues. Go read the graphic novel, it's intense.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks pretty badass. Great song on there too.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 17, 2008)

I give it a big maybe. Alan Moore's work NEVER has been translated well to the movies. V for Vendetta was a sad and pale version of the comic book. From Hell was just depressingly bad. So this might look cool and may even be a real good movie on its own merit but I'm curious as to how all of the subtleties of the original comic book series can be squashed into a movie.


----------



## thadood (Jul 18, 2008)

My drummer is a very large comic book nerd. He about had an orgasm during this trailer. He said that every scene shown was perfectly dead on to the artwork and flow of the novels themselves. I'm going to be borrowing his Watchmen collection =)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

The Watchmen is probably the most influential comic series of the last 30 years.

I LOVED the film version of V for Vendetta. I have high, high hopes for this. I didn't even know they were making it, and I'm at the comic shop all the time!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 18, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I saw this before the Dark Knight last night. It was pretty cool - but I don't know anything about the Watchmen!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Watchmen is probably the most influential comic series of the last 30 years.
> 
> I LOVED the film version of V for Vendetta. I have high, high hopes for this. I didn't even know they were making it, and I'm at the comic shop all the time!



I HAD high hopes for this until I saw who the director is 

At least we know it will look cool


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I HAD high hopes for this until I saw who the director is
> 
> At least we know it will look cool



To be fair to Zack Snyder, his goal was to recreate 300 the graphic novel, and as such did so with absolute authenticity, so the film was gung-ho, macho and violent, just as the graphic novel. Any criticisms such as a lack of depth, or style over substance directed towards the film could be equalled at Frank Miller's original work, it's not as if Snyder went and made a lesser interpretation.

For Watchmen, if he's as faithful as he was with 300, then the depth will be there.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jul 18, 2008)

Is Alan Moore going to have anything to do with the Watchmen movie?
I know he had nothing to do with V for Vendetta, that was all DC. His name was only mentioned cuz he wrote the graphic novel.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 18, 2008)

Heavy Ed said:


> Is Alan Moore going to have anything to do with the Watchmen movie?
> I know he had nothing to do with V for Vendetta, that was all DC. His name was only mentioned cuz he wrote the graphic novel.



No Moore hates Hollywood more or less. He's disassociated himself from the project.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 19, 2008)

I also saw the trailer before the Dark Knight and it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> No Moore hates Hollywood more or less. He's disassociated himself from the project.



But if I remember right, he said this adaptation was as good as anyone could make it. It was written by David Hayter, the voice actor for Solid Snake.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 19, 2008)

There's a lot of stuff from the comics that'll most likely be dropped out of the movie that aren't 100% necessary to tell the story. For instance there's quite a few pages from the book that involve the kid at the newstand reading the comic book that although adds a little subtext to the overall story, isn't really necessary. As well there are a lot of excerpts from the "Under The Hood" book that are more for backstory than anything else. Here again, although is makes the overall story a lot better because it helps you understand the characters more, I don't think it'll 'ruin' the movie if it isn't in there.

I think a decent version CAN be done if they take great care with what is included and what is trimmed.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 19, 2008)

Spinedriver said:


> There's a lot of stuff from the comics that'll most likely be dropped out of the movie that aren't 100% necessary to tell the story. For instance there's quite a few pages from the book that involve the kid at the newstand reading the comic book that although adds a little subtext to the overall story, isn't really necessary. As well there are a lot of excerpts from the "Under The Hood" book that are more for backstory than anything else. Here again, although is makes the overall story a lot better because it helps you understand the characters more, I don't think it'll 'ruin' the movie if it isn't in there.
> 
> I think a decent version CAN be done if they take great care with what is included and what is trimmed.



What has me really excited about this, is the fact that they are making the Tales of The Black Freighter (The comic the kid is reading) into a standalone feature that's going to be released on DVD, and Under The Hood is going to be a bonus 'documentary'.

That's some excellent attention to detail right there.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 19, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> What has me really excited about this, is the fact that they are making the Tales of The Black Freighter (The comic the kid is reading) into a standalone feature that's going to be released on DVD, and Under The Hood is going to be a bonus 'documentary'.
> 
> That's some excellent attention to detail right there.



I went to the bookstore today, 5 people had already ordered a copy :/.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2008)

Whats with "The Beginning is the End is the Beginning" by The Smashing Pumpkins?


Wasn't the other version used for Batman and Robin? 


I love that song none the less.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2008)

It looks cool but I have no idea what the watchmen is all about, I've never heard of it before.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 24, 2008)

Spinedriver said:


> There's a lot of stuff from the comics that'll most likely be dropped out of the movie that aren't 100% necessary to tell the story. For instance there's quite a few pages from the book that involve the kid at the newstand reading the comic book that although adds a little subtext to the overall story, isn't really necessary. As well there are a lot of excerpts from the "Under The Hood" book that are more for backstory than anything else. Here again, although is makes the overall story a lot better because it helps you understand the characters more, I don't think it'll 'ruin' the movie if it isn't in there.
> 
> I think a decent version CAN be done if they take great care with what is included and what is trimmed.



Finally saw the watchmenmovie.com site yesterday and I have to agree with you... The sets and effects look _dead on_ the comic but what is left in and what is cut out will make a massive difference to the film.

It could be epic, or it could be a nice looking but painfully near miss which would be very disappointing.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to be Dr. Manhattan!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 8, 2008)

s7eve said:


> It looks cool but I have no idea what the watchmen is all about, I've never heard of it before.



Its pretty much the best/most influential/most famous individual comic book series ever written.

Set in the 80s during the cold war, a bunch of retired superheroes reunite to work out why someone's out to try assassinate them.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 8, 2008)

The Incredibles?


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm actually re-reading Watchmen and like someone else said it appears to be quite honest to the scenes within the novel but I've also heard that it has more action scenes and that it's set in the future. TBH I'd have prefered to see an unmolested version of David Hayters script which I understand was essentially a compacted version of the comic except it was a golden eye style space laser or something that kills all the people (I suppose it's more plausable).

I'll be interested to see if Rorschach is still a big part of the narration or if he's simply put back as the dude that investigates and kills. Basically, I'm waiting to watch it and be dissapointed by what this new script writer has done to Hayters script. Even if I like it there's little chance it could touch the graphic novel though.


EDIT- I should probably say that the problem I'm having with what I've heard about this new script writer is that while Hayter was true to the comic, keeping in as much as he could while trimming to keep it to a watchable length for the mainstream. This guy who has taken Hayters script has apparently taken stuff out and put in new stuff to make it edgy and more action focussed, something which the novel was never about.

PPS- A lot of movies rip off parts of Watchmen, Heroes season one felt like one big rip off also. Interestingly Saw also ripped off Watchmen somewhat...spoiler below


Spoiler



Finally speaking, he told the terrified man that he would not have time to cut through his restraints before the fire killed him (implying that he would have to sever his own arm to escape). Rorschach calmly watched the structure burn from across the street; the suspected kidnapper did not emerge.


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2008)

This movie looks very promising. That preview was pretty sweet. As long as they follow the comics/graphic novel, they should be in good shape.



Anthony said:


> Whats with "The Beginning is the End is the Beginning" by The Smashing Pumpkins?
> 
> 
> Wasn't the other version used for Batman and Robin?
> ...



Yeah. "The Beginning Is The End Is The Beginning" is one of my favorite Smashing Pumpkins songs and it was written for the Batman and Robin soundtrack. My best friend used to have that album. The only Smashing Pumpkins album it appeared on was a best hits collection.

This remix without instruments sounds kinda weak though and doesn't really fit with what's going on.

EDIT: While the Batman & Robin movie sucked, the song was totally awesome. Listening to it with guitar and all that junk, I have wonder what they were thinking when they made it just drums and vocals.

YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - The End Is the Beginning Is the End


----------



## UGH (Aug 29, 2008)

I got dibs on being teh Owl.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 29, 2008)

Papa Shank said:


> .
> 
> PPS- A lot of movies rip off parts of Watchmen, Heroes season one felt like one big rip off also. Interestingly Saw also ripped off Watchmen somewhat...spoiler below
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Which was borrowed from Mad Max


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 29, 2008)

Spoiler



hmm, did mad max come before watchmen? *checks* holeeee shiet mad max is old


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2008)

UGH said:


> I got dibs on being teh Owl.



Fatty!


----------

